# Pain in my belly button...



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anyone ever feel like they have someone pulling their belly button from inside. I ofter have pain on the left hand side, around my belly button, and it radiates backwards. If I am having a very bad flare-up then the pain goes all the way around my belly button. It hurts sooooo bad, I can't even describe it, and it gets worse when I have to make a BM. Does anyone else ever feel like they swallowed razorblades that are stuck in their tummy on the left side of the belly button? Thanks.Peace and Love, Misty


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

The area around the "belly button" is the transverse colon area. I also tend to have pain there sometimes and on my left side. I think that IBS pain can be anywhere along the colon area at times. Have you tried massage? Sometimes, my husband gives me a good "tummy" rub and it really helps.


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, I haven't tried that yet. I usually tend to shy away from everyone when I don't feel good, but maybe I am going about it all wrong. Peace and Love, Misty


----------

